# How to get VESA FB working on native 1440x900er resolution?

## michel7

I cannot get wide screen frame buffer (1440x900) working on console. My notebook supports 1440x900 natively so i would like to use it on console too. Under KDE this resolution just working fine ... The highest res i got to work on console is 1024x768. Could anyone help me?

```

hades michel # vbetest 

VBE Version 3.0

NVIDIA

[256] 640x400 (256 color palette)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[270] 320x200 (5:6:5)

[271] 320x200 (8:8:8)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[304] 320x200 (256 color palette)

[305] 320x400 (256 color palette)

[306] 320x400 (5:6:5)

[307] 320x400 (8:8:8)

[308] 320x240 (256 color palette)

[309] 320x240 (5:6:5)

[310] 320x240 (8:8:8)

[317] 640x400 (5:6:5)

[318] 640x400 (8:8:8)

```

and here is my kernel config: http://phpfi.com/232867

----------

## wickwire

While not a guru solution, you can try this (you must use the traditional vesa driver in the kernel, not vesa-tng):

download and burn an ubuntu Live CD ISO, run it and choose your native resolution at boot from the Function keys (1440x900 hopefully available), let it boot and then check to see if the framebuffer resolution is as you'd like it to be.

If so, "dmesg|grep boot" and have a look at the boot parameters used by the live CD - you should have the vga=0x code for the resolution you chose - finally, just add it to the grub kernel line for the gentoo system you're currently using and you should have the same effect.

This solution worked for me, trying to set 1280x800 framebuffer resolution on an amilo widescreen laptop, after messing with vesa-tng etc etc etc - in my case, 1280x800 turned out to be vga=0x3b8, using the tradicional vesa driver (not vesa-tng) in the kernel.

If the live cd doesn't reproduce the desired resolution and still with the vesa driver, check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#VESA_video_mode_numbers

if that doesn't work either, try vesa-tng - a lot of threads on the subject already available.

EDIT:

I've just noticed that in your kernel config you have vesa-tng selected. I'm guessing it isn't working, so nevermind the suggestion of going with vesa-tng.

----------

## Etal

I have the same exact problem.

I have an NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300, and I can't get the console to work at 1440x900 if I disable the nvidia framebuffer in the kernel (If I don't, I get the resolution working properly with vesafb-tng, but then I can't use the nvidia driver in X). The vbetest output is the same as the original poster's.

I tried wickwire's suggestions, but none of them worked. The Ubuntu disk does not have any resolutions higher than 1024x768, and the kernel refuses to boot if I use the video mode numbers from the wikipedia. I've tried many different combinations of vesafb and vesafb-tng with and without nvidia framebuffer, but nothing seems to work...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Can anyone point me to a solution?

Thanks!

----------

## beatryder

Hello, I have researched this and found there is no solution.

you basically have two options:

1) Live with it the way it is

2) Use the nvidiafb module in the kernel and have no X server.

If the open source drivers support your card and provide a "good enough" solution then you might be able to get nvidiafb and the nv driver working in concert. 

The binary nvidia drives are however not compatible with nvidiafb.

I feel you pain man, but you are stuck with 1024x768 framebuffer.

Vesafb-tng is the best you are likely gonna get.

----------

